# MacOS X Programming training



## ronnie (Sep 3, 2001)

Hi there,

I'm new to this newsgroup so pardon me if I disturb you.
I'm a former unix enthusiast who's very impressed w/ MacOS X.
I'm looking for any organization or company that is providing MacOs X Programming training.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## polyex (Sep 3, 2001)

You can get good Cocoa training here:

http://www.nerdranch.com

Hope it helps.


----------



## ronnie (Sep 3, 2001)

Hi, 

I can't seem to access the site you mentioned.
Thanks for your response.


----------



## mfhaque (Sep 3, 2001)

i think polyex meant http://www.bignerdranch.com

=)


----------



## polyex (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes, my mistake its bignerdranch.com


----------



## ronnie (Sep 10, 2001)

Thanks for the info guys... I appreciate it a lot.
However, do you still have some more options.
Maybe within Asia-Pacific or Australia ?

-Ronnie


----------

